# DIY livery east grinstead



## monkeynut (9 March 2015)

I'm looking for a DIY livery yard in the east grinstead/lingfield area, preferably with a ménage.


----------



## DanBlake25 (10 March 2015)

are you still looking or have you found somewhere


----------



## monkeynut (11 March 2015)

Hi still looking...


----------



## monkeynut (26 March 2015)

Still looking...


----------



## Clare85 (26 March 2015)

If you look on the Surrey Horse & Pony facebook group I've seen a few posts advertising livery in Lingfield recently


----------

